# Serial number missing....



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello all, I have been very busy restoring my 332 john deere. Simply put in my mind, arguably the best lawn/garden machine ever produced!
However when I bought it the fellow before me did a half-hearted paint job and never replaced the Id tag. Someone out there must have the knowledge of identifying it another way! I have added some pic's as I have completely striped it down and replaced everything that needed to be replaced. Underneath its all new. I simply put all the tins back on as a trial run before I she'll out the cash to have it all powder coated like new!


----------



## wnl824 (Mar 20, 2013)

Your local dealer can have the tag replaced, but you have to reasonably prove what the number is. Do you have any bill of sale or owner's manual? I've seen many times people write the it on the manual. If the PO had it at a dealer at some point maybe he could help you prove its ID through their records.


----------

